# Bike Swap & Art Fest - JUNE 9th, 2012 Mark your calendar!!



## sleeper sedan (May 23, 2012)

Greetings Men & Women, Boys & Girls, and Children of All ages!

I am proud to announce… “We will be hosting our very first Little Blue River Bike Swap Meet.” WOOT! The swap will be held in conjunction with the Blue Springs Arts Council and their 3rd Annual, Little Blue River Art Fest!

When: June 9th, 2012
Where: White Oak Plaza, Blue Springs, MO at the intersection of 7 Hwy & 40 Hwy (1 block South)
Time: 6:30 AM

We don’t have a website or Facebook page currently for the swap meet, you’ll have to wait for the 2nd Annual… we’re working on it. However, you can check out the Blue Springs Arts Council at http://www.bluespringsartscouncil.com & White Oak Plaza at http://www.whiteoakplaza.com both for links and info.

Send Clark (aka sleeper sedan) and John (aka jjmunster) an e-mail at littlebluebikeswap@yahoo.com or a PM, we are happy to answer any [and all] questions regarding the event, logistics, directions, lodging, restaurants, etc. Pre-register today for free! We have plenty of activities planned for BOTH old and young at heart. See the attached flyer for additional details!

Please come out and support the bicycle and art community, even if it’s just to say, “Hello”.

Clark


----------



## sleeper sedan (May 23, 2012)

Here is a schedule for the music lover, list is both Friday and Saturday. Friday's line-up may be of particular interest for those coming from out of town - IT'S FREE!!! It's not a super loud music fest sort of thing, just local bands playing in the back ground providing some good tunes to those who would like to relax and listen.

More announcements to follow...

Clark


*Friday, June 8th*

1:00 pm - 3:00 pm Little Blue River Band (tentative)

3:00 pm – 4:00 pm Patrick Burton (acoustic)

4:00 pm - 6:00 pm Gypsy Bone

6:00 pm – 7:00 pm Rockin' Walkers

7:00 pm – 8:00 pm - The Clementine's (acoustic pop-folk and blues)

*Saturday, June 9th*

10:00 am – 11:00 am Rockin' Rob (Interactive Educational Musical Kids Show) tentative 

11:00 am to 12:00 pm Kamera (Musician/Band)

12:00 pm – 2:00 pm Blue Baby Band 

2:00 pm -4:00 pm Ryan Hanlin and Shannon Lillie (Country) 

4:00 pm - 4:30 pm Matika Daniels (Hula Hoop art performer)

4:30 pm - 6:00 pm Don't know JAC (Blues and Rock)


----------



## sleeper sedan (May 23, 2012)

Here's a *BIG ANOUNCEMENT*... The waitresses from a national restaurant chain, that happen to wear little orange shorts, will be stopping by the swap meet! The young ladies will be there for a very short period of time to dole out chicken wing/drum samples along with coupons for dining in. In addition, the restaurant was very gracious and donated a couple of really nice door prizes to give away too. We will welcome them to our tent next to "check-in". If you blink, you'll miss them.

Clark


----------



## sleeper sedan (May 23, 2012)

Here's something *important* to mentally note, the artists have had hired security (off-duty police officers) to keep watch during the overnight hours in the past and again this year. While the security isn't obligated to watch "our stuff", there will be a presence... it's not a crime area part of town either. For those coming from out of town and staying overnight please feel free to contact me at your convenience and we'll get you taken care of the best we can.

John and I will set-up a few bicycles over at the artist check-in tent for display on Friday along with some information about our activities for Saturday - don't be confused, look for our check-in tent.  I'll post a map soon.

Clark


----------



## sleeper sedan (May 23, 2012)

*Teaser Alert! Teaser Alert! Teaser Alert! Teaser Alert! Teaser Alert! Teaser Alert! Teaser Alert!*

Good evening folks!

John and I found a little honey hole a couple weeks ago and made the pick-up this past Saturday.  A majority of what we bought will show up at the swap meet, all profits going to the Blue Springs Arts Council, a not for profit organization!  In addition, John is thinning his bicycle hoard bringing 20+ and I have 2-3 that will be sacrificed.


*There are some goodies in them there boxes...*




*Old trike, circa 1920±.  Still researching this one...*




*Here's a twin steer Patee tandem, circa 1896-1898.  I think John has claimed this one as a keeper... You can still ask.* 




*The ultimate tease, only a partial pic!  It is all original with the springer front end.  Only non-original piece is the seat.*




*A very unusual frame... Excellent rider.*




*One of several 24" frames...*




*Middle weight fenders, NOS in the box... Cheap $$$.*




*"The Party Bus".  It'll be a the swap if anyone would like an opportunity to ride, kind of a community bike.  I think this will be a keeper too... although stranger things have happened!  It'll probably be regulated to pub crawls, parades, and such.*




*In the barn they go, part of our haul, only temporary of course...*




Just a heads up to eveyone... We need more sellers!!!  I have been deluged with people inquiring, wanting, and searching for specific bit-n-pieces.  Unfortunately I can't help everybody.  In CABE years I'm still new to the hobby compared to most and just don't have "inventory" nor the people connections.  I only own two dozen [or less] bikes and don't have the time/space for more, quite frankly that keeps my wife sane and out of my business.  So, what I've been telling people is to show up to the treasure hunt and find their own treasure!

Clark


----------



## sleeper sedan (May 23, 2012)

*LETS MAKE A DEAL!!!........*Brought to you by the kind folks at the Little Blue River Bike Swap Meet

*And here are your host, Clark and John*!<applause, whoops-n-hollers, the band playing, confetti falling, women fainting, etc. You know, normal everyday kind of stuff.>  We have a raffle bike that will go home with one lucky person by buying the winning ticket! Can you guess which door it's behind?

*Is it door #1?*



door 1 by sleepersedan, on Flickr

*Is it door #2??*



door 2 by sleepersedan, on Flickr

*Or is it door #3???*



door 3 by sleepersedan, on Flickr

*Stay tuned, we'll be right back after this commercial break (tomorrow) from our sponser!*

Clark


----------



## sleeper sedan (May 24, 2012)

Welcome back to *LETS MAKE A DEAL!!!*

Apparently you folks had all guessed the correct door! Now, presenting our raffle bike... Taa Daa!


*Meet Panama Jack*



PJ by sleepersedan, on Flickr

*Nice Rack*



PJ Rack by sleepersedan, on Flickr

*Even Nicer Rack - Extended!*



PJ Rack Ext by sleepersedan, on Flickr

*Bottler Opener On Fork and Personalized Script On Tire*



PJ Opener and Script by sleepersedan, on Flickr

*Beverage Holder and Cuban Cigar/Baseball Cars Carrier (depending on your age...)*



PJ Holders by sleepersedan, on Flickr


The plan at the moment is that the swap will start at 6:30 A.M. First door prize [or prizes] will be given away at 7:30 and door prizes thereafter every 1/2 hr. These are freebies, no money required, register only once please. We'll probably have you register [at your leisure] at the "Check-In" tent and announce winners via chalk board, you can check the chalk board whenever it is convenient for you and your party. Just present you I.D.

The bike show is a $1 dollar entry fee and the winner garnering the most popular vote and a $25 dollar gift certificate to the Bike Stop across the street. We welcome ANY bike. This is very informal. Enter as many as you like.

The 50/50 pot and the raffle bike (Panama Jack) giveaway will be 11:30 and noon respectively. The 50/50 pot will be a dollar per ticket, buy as many tickets as you like... the more you buy the better your odds of winning. The raffle bike is much the same, a dollar per ticket to enter the pot with the special incentive of $5 will get you six tickets into the drawing. Again, the more you buy, the better your odds are of winning. Winner must be present, we don't want to ship as a FYI. All profits are going to a good cause, the Blue Springs Arts Council to pay for children’s art supplies, utility bills for the gallery to remain open, general upkeep, and such.

Please feel free to comment. If you would like to offer up any kind of door prize to be given away please feel free to contact myself & John at littlebluebikeswap@yahoo.com

Clark


----------



## sleeper sedan (May 27, 2012)

Hey! Good afternoon everyone!

We're in the process of getting some of our loose strings tied up and making a push to the swap meet day.

Today's topic is *"You, swap meet survival, and food!"* <a booming voice from the sky>

So, as a FYI, you coffee drinkers will have a coffee vendor there bright and early to serve up a hot cup of java.  It's a good kick start to the day.  Also, we will have a food vendor on-site, *"Poppy's Road Side Dinner".  *Poppy's will be serving things of the hearty variety, such as steak sandwiches, chicken nuggets, meat ball sandwiches, hot dogs, french fries, onion rings, etc.  There will also be soda pop, water, Gatoraid to quench your thirst.

Later in the morning, probably closer to noon there will be a concessionaire serving shaved ice as a nice cool down for the day and there will also be cupcake baker somewhere in the mix too for those with a sweet tooth pallet.

Lastly, I would be remiss if I didn't offer a reminder regarding our 5 o'clock bike crawl, an opportunity to regain our physical stature after a day of fine dining.  Did I mention we would be riding to a ice cream parlor...? The ride back will take care of the ice cream treat. 

We're looking forward to all of you sellers-n-buyers.

Clark


----------



## sleeper sedan (Jun 5, 2012)

*So, here's a little teaser. Who can shed some information, albeit crude pictures, on the two handle bars shown...*

*Lower bar pictured, all Mother Nature - woody. The bar on top is metal but, has a very similar/vintage grip.*



Handle bar 1 by sleepersedan, on Flickr

*(flipped the bars over)*



Handle bar 2 by sleepersedan, on Flickr

These were in the stash that John and I bought out a few weeks back while preparing for the swap meet this coming Saturday. We did find some other treasures too, just a variety of stuff actually. I'll snap a few more pictures tomorrow.

Clark


----------



## sleeper sedan (Jun 5, 2012)

Hey, good evening to all!

The past weekend was a busy one, I didn't get quite everything done I wanted but, close.

I wanted to make sure no one get's lost, soooooo... please see the map below to help you find us come next Saturday.  It's a crude layout but, you get the point.  *If you have any questions please feel free to ask [or PM me] at your convenience.  You can also send me an e-mail at littlebluebikeswap@yahoo.com too.*

Clark




bike swap map 1 by sleepersedan, on Flickr


----------



## sleeper sedan (Jun 5, 2012)

*Here's an update:*

In regards to our advertised 5:00 bicycle crawl, the gentleman that owns the Soda Fountain (ice cream parlor) is only open till 4:00 on Saturday. My mistake, I thought it was 6:00 when I made the flyer. Anyway, I talked with him this past weekend and he is very excited to see all the bicycle crawlers. It is exactly 1 mile from swap meet to his door with only a slight grade down-n-up. Here's a video on downtown Blue Springs, MO http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2Je-qnOd_I There are several little snippets of the ice cream place [and other establishments too]. Here's a a "trip advisor" review http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaura...iews-Soda_Fountain-Blue_Springs_Missouri.html ... souri.html The old boy was quite a character when I spoke with him...

So, I was thinking we could saddle up after we give away our raffle bike... heading out near 12:30 for those feeling inclined to do so.

Also, here's another option for those who are feeling adventurous... http://library.constantcontact.com/download/get/file/1101381044247-691/BikeRide2012.pdf ... de2012.pdf A midnight ride! There has been several expressing interest on this one, with our old [but trusty] rides we could stick together and do the shorter ride...?

There are many options available to us, heck we could even meet downtown KC and do a crawl. Let me know your thoughts and ideas, we're all pretty flexible here...

Clark


----------



## sleeper sedan (Jun 5, 2012)

When you guys-n-gals show up Saturday morning, be sure and to make your way to the "Check-in" tent to register for door prizes - *it's FREE!. *People/businesses have been very generous with their donations; we've got some really nice stuff to give away… No, I'm not going to tell you what we've accumulated thus far. Duh. LOL. It's like Christmas, you're just going to have to wait! 

So, drag you're back side out of bed, grab your best friend [even if it's your dog], get here, and see for yourself!  We're really looking forward to having some fun and growing the hobby in the meantime.

Clark


----------



## sleeper sedan (Jun 7, 2012)

*Hey, here's a couple cool and unique rides for the little ones... next Christmas of course. It may take Santa that long to restore, it make take that long before the wife will allow them into the house too!? 

These two bikes that were part of our haul a few weeks back that John (jjmunster) and I lucked into. I hope to send them on their way to a good home and the monies helping out the not for profit Blue Springs Arts Council. *

*Tiny Tike!*




Tiny Tike by sleepersedan, on Flickr

*... and Baby Ballooner!*



Baby Ballooner by sleepersedan, on Flickr

Clark


----------



## sleeper sedan (Jun 7, 2012)

Here's something to add to *"you don't see that every day"* file.

Last weekend while at the local car cruise in downtown Blue Springs, John got a wild hair and walked over to the Police station... it was only about 2 blocks away.  He inquired about the bike patrol paying us a visit at the swap meet Saturday morning!  "What the..."  LOL.  They (desk Sargent) were all over that idea!  Guess it gives them something different to do beyond the ordinary?  I'm just glad to give them a destination [and purpose] to ride, albeit 1 mile.

So, come Saturday morning we should have some of Blue Springs finest visiting us at the swap, on their own two wheels.

Clark


P.S.  Do you suppose they'll join us on our bike crawl to get some ice cream?


----------



## sleeper sedan (Jun 8, 2012)

*... been a busy day!  Here's a quick list

Poppy's Road Side Diner is in place...
The young ladies wear the orange short shorts [from a national restaurant chain that serves wings and such] will be there a little after 9:00...
The coffee and breakfast treats person will be there early...
The Blue Springs Police Bicycle Unit will be making an appearance...
Our door prize give away start at 7:30 AM and every 1/2 hr thereafter...

We've been double checking with folks this week and trying to make sure everything is in place... It's a lot of work. Fingers crossed. I'm ready to go!  I'll be back later tonight to check-in if anyone has questions...?

Clark


... I've probably forgotten to mention something... Ugh. My mind is failing*.


----------



## sleeper sedan (Jun 8, 2012)

Just got home from setting things up and getting some early shows (people already arriving) set-up and in place.  Thank goodness friends are good help.  There's got to be 75+ bikes out just waiting for the morning sun.  Had several people drop by just to make sure they could find the place before venturing out tomorrow (later) this morning.

I'm still new to this forum but, if you come out, stop by and introduce yourself... just ask for Clark or John.  Going to be a good time had by all.

Clark


----------



## sleeper sedan (Jun 10, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rC6OiLWbVJY  -  video  (I'm in the red long sleeve T) The video didn't capture it all but, what a great start for our 1st year

Man, it's a day later and I'm still beat - I unloaded the trailer today, Ugh.  We had great fun and it was unlike any other swap meet - for those in attendance will testify to that.  Everyone was engaging and interacting, I'm sure there were a lot of new friendships made throughout the day too.

I need to give *John (aka jjumnster)* a special "thank you"... This guy worked his tail off!  Seriously.  We could not have pulled it off without his leadership and cashing in favors along the way.  I'm not afriad to talk to people, meet strangers, or talk in front of a crowd but, John takes it to whole nuther level.  This guy is a machine.  So, John... *"I thank you for your drive, tireless work, and giving on time.  You are a selfless person.  If we were the last two people on the planet and out of food, I'd give you my last peanut butter-n-jelly sandwich and glass of Kool-Aid"*

So, Little Blue River Swap Meet 2012 is in the record books!  We'll be back again in 2013 bigger and better.

Hang on, as the days roll by this week we'll find those who have some pictures.  Stay tuned.

Clark


----------

